# Replacement Wireless-AC router for Asus RT-AC66U



## puma99dk| (Nov 15, 2016)

My Asus RT-AC66U has lately even after the latest firmware update (merlin's firmware) been a little quirky, with net randomly dying on my pc, computestick, iphone and other devices during updates/downloads which it has never done before.

Link: https://www.asus.com/UK/Networking/RTAC66U/

Some months ago the spring for the power button start acting up so I had to remove it otherwise I couldn't turn on my router than more.

My ISP uses a Netgear C6250 it has Wireless-AC1600 but I haven't gotten a good speed over wifi in the apartment building with my devices so I set it to bridge mode and has been using my Asus router without problems until lately.


My net can go downloading from, steam, online, during blizzard client download, origin on my pc or iphone updating iOS or larger games/apps.

I been happy with my Asus router had it since 24-09-2014 so a little over 2yrs old and it was older when I purchased it second handed, so mby it's time to get a new router?


If it's about time, I don't know if I should get a Asus router again, I want a router with fast wireless-ac 2.4/5ghz I don't need guest network I rarely uses it but I don't mind external antennas like 2-3 so mby u have a good router for a fair price u can recommand that can take my 100/25mbit connection and mby fiber again in the future?


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 15, 2016)

Well, I'm considerably surprised by the wireless performance of the TP-Link Archer C7 I bought, especially in the 2.4GHz, but it's also a AC1750-class device. I was looking at the ASUS RT-AC68U when I bought it but didn't think I'd need the extra wireless speed over the wider signal coverage the Archer has, so I went with this one and hasn't failed me for a year now  The RT-AC68U has a higher performance however, so I recommend that one if you want a step-up from the RT-AC66U.
External antennas, regardless of how bad they look or stand-out, do define the wireless signal coverage and are higher than internal antennas...well, way higher than board-printed antennas anyway  plus, most of the times, they are upgradable 

Just a heads-up on the C7: There are several versions, mine's the V2. I think the others differ on the wireless radios, between models of the same brand.


----------



## ahujet (Nov 15, 2016)

Interesting, I have same router as you and haven't had any problems since I purchased it years back. It's an amazing router in my opinion, sucks that you are having problems with it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 15, 2016)

I was having problems with mine as well I have a white version. What ended up helping me out was a factory reset I don't know why it helped but I did


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 15, 2016)

@_JP_  not a big TP-Link fan had a lot of accesspoints and extenders that was quirky and turned out that time it was a bad batch they gotten home.

I was thinking about another Asus or NetGear problem is I can't really replace my ISP router bcs it's using COAX so I need it in bridge mode sadly.

@jboydgolfer uh sounds like smth I might want to try if I have time for it, thank.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 15, 2016)

complete budget?


----------



## insane 360 (Nov 15, 2016)

i'm currently running the rt-ac68u and its been rock solid (minus one small firmware glitch late last year) for the past 2 years.  

honestly if i'm upgrading, i'll build a pf sense box for the router and get a ubiquity or two AC access points to mount on the ceiling at my house.  

if i'm not feeling so ambitious then i'll just buy another ac68u     (history, previous to this i used all linksys with ddwrt flashed to them, they were alright, but man the asus is lightyears ahead of what i had)


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 15, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> complete budget?



don't know I just need 1xWAN-GBIT with build-in 4x1GBIT switch with strong Wireless-AC but all I can find is expensive bcs they back a ton of features that I would rarely use like guest network and so on 

I just need a strong router like specs wise as my Asus but I will try as @jboydgolfer wrote to reset it that helped for mine hope it helps for mine too.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 15, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> @jboydgolfer wrote to reset it that helped for mine hope it helps for mine too.



i would recommend a quick read of Both the reset, and Factory restore process from the Asus site...  Also, downloading the firmware restoration utility is a good thing to have, Just in case, along with a recent Firmware version...before any resetting , etc..


----------



## kmetek (Dec 5, 2016)

what did you bought?


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 5, 2016)

kmetek said:


> what did you bought?



Over 2 years ago and I purchased it second handed.


----------



## kmetek (Dec 5, 2016)

i mean what did you bought now as replacement?


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 5, 2016)

kmetek said:


> i mean what did you bought now as replacement?



nuth yet, turns out that my isp might have some issues too since i only get like 10-15mbit in download  from servers around europe and in my country but taking the isp's own speedtest server i can see up to 40-50mbit and sometimes 100mbit that's not good over coax.

So I will have a tech comming to look at the cables, box and modem.


----------



## kmetek (Dec 19, 2016)

nice avatar, who is she?


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 19, 2016)

kmetek said:


> nice avatar, who is she?



Himitsu


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 19, 2016)

Gamer grill


----------



## kmetek (Dec 19, 2016)

kje si rejzor


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 19, 2016)

kmetek said:


> nice avatar, who is she?



her name is Eri Kitami










Normally I tell ppl to google my pics bcs google has a image search but I am nice today


----------

